# Need some Pedal Car information.



## PhattCatBicycles (May 18, 2012)

Okay, First of all I'm not a pedal car collector. I'm more into vintage bikes but I fell in love with this neat little pedal car at a garage sale and had to have it.  So now that I have it home I'm trying to find out about it, like maybe its age, who made it, and whatever else you might know about it.

On the front license it's dated 1947 but I know that could have been added at any time.  So if anyone could help me out on some information I would appreciate it.   


Just enjoying the ride...

Brooks


----------



## Boris (May 18, 2012)

PhattCatBicycles said:


> Okay, First of all I'm not a pedal car collector. I'm more into vintage bikes but I fell in love with this neat little pedal car at a garage sale and had to have it.  So now that I have it home I'm trying to find out about it, like maybe its age, who made it, and whatever else you might know about it.
> 
> On the front license it's dated 1947 but I know that could have been added at any time.  So if anyone could help me out on some information I would appreciate it.
> 
> Brooks




Can't help with any info Brooks, but that thing is just so damn COOL. I love it!!!!


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (May 19, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Can't help with any info Brooks, but that thing is just so damn COOL. I love it!!!!




Thanks Dave, Yes it is really cool, I'm thinking of putting it on ebay to see what it does.  I hope to find out a little bit about it before I do but cant even find anything like it.  It might be earlyer then what it says on license plate (1947) because it's been repainted red at some point.  I've sent some pic's to a few collectors yesterday so I'll let you know if I hear anything. 


Just enjoying the ride...

Brooks


----------



## ridingtoy (May 19, 2012)

I just finished looking through four volumes of _Evolution of Pedal Cars_ and couldn't find any cars like it. Doesn't appear to be a design made by the likes of Garton, Steelcraft, or American National - some of the larger US pedal car mfrs of the time. Hope one of your collector friends can ID it for you...looks to be very sturdily made.

Dave


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (May 19, 2012)

ridingtoy said:


> I just finished looking through four volumes of _Evolution of Pedal Cars[/!] and couldn't find any cars like it. Doesn't appear to be a design made by the likes of Garton, Steelcraft, or American National - some of the larger US pedal car mfrs of the time. Hope one of your collector friends can ID it for you...looks to be very sturdily made.
> 
> Dave_



_

Thanks for the help Dave.  Hmm, this seems to be more difficult to find then most of the other pedal cars.  I looked and looked yesterday on the internet without any luck.  I'm thinking it could be older than the 1947 license plate it has on it.  I'll keep you posted on what I find out.  Yes very well built.

Brooks_


----------



## tuscankid (May 19, 2012)

*Pedal Car Parts*

Hi, I got the parts to restore my original 1965 mustang pedal car from,
blue diamond pedal car, website.
You may also be sent to speedway's website for parts.


----------



## dfa242 (May 20, 2012)

I've dealt with a number of pedal cars over the years and haven't seen this particular design - I agree that it doesn't appear to have been made by any of the well known American manufacturers (I have very little experience with foreign makers so that's a possibility).  I'm guessing it may either have been bench made by a talented hobbyist, or perhaps began its life as a carnival ride and was adapted with running gear and overpainted later in life.  It'll be interesting to hear what your collector friends come back with - cool mystery.


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (May 20, 2012)

does anyone what to try to date the car by what it looks like? The car looks like the 1920's 1930's style of car. so maybe built in the 20's or 30's?


----------



## dfa242 (May 20, 2012)

PhattCatBicycles said:


> does anyone what to try to date the car by what it looks like? The car looks like the 1920's 1930's style of car. so maybe built in the 20's or 30's?




Yes, I would agree that's certainly the style popular from the mid 20s to early 30s.


----------

